# My PIRANHA is DIEING??????



## Piranha Pat (Feb 26, 2004)

I bought a new rhom from a pet land and i bought it for $50 canadian and when i got it home i noticed it had a huge bump in its stomach i called the pet shop and he told me it was a "fish impact"?? Apparently a skull is stuck in his stomach! Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## Piranha Pat (Feb 26, 2004)

I just got a new rhom and it has a huge bump in his stomach!?


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

is a bump from eating or a smaller bump?


----------



## Piranha Pat (Feb 26, 2004)

From eating i think!? He had it when i bought it, but i didnt notice til i got home the guy at the fish store said it was a fish impact


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to disease forum..


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

got any pics?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

What the hell is fish impact? Never heard of it.

Got any pics? Why is he selling bad rhoms? why are you buying bad rhoms?

Just make sure his tank water is clean, 
and the food you feed him is clean.

Raise temperture to 82-84 degrees.
Add some aquairums salt.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## Piranha Pat (Feb 26, 2004)

i think my digital camera is screwed , im not sure though, its pretty infected, some times it swells huge and some times its shrinks and u can see like a triangle shape in his stomach like the shape of a skull


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Why didnt your petstore give you some medication for him?
If it is indeed infected.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Fish impact??







I dont remember fish ever getting bruised and bumps after from impact. If a lump developes in the stomach area, it can be many things. We had a thread regarding this awhile back (Ill try to find it).

Double thread..

_*Moved (and Merged to current thread) in Disease and Injury*_


----------



## Piranha Pat (Feb 26, 2004)

I tried to different kinds of medication, and they would seem to work for a bit and then next thing u know its huge again


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Look up: *dropsy*

See if its similar to what he has.


----------



## Piranha Pat (Feb 26, 2004)

I was looking into it, and i talked to some people and he doesnt have any of the symptoms except the bump, and i noticed he is still eating lots, and it seems like the food was being blocked by a jumbo feeder fish skull!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Impaction is usually caused by being egg bound and, and for one reason or another, can not release the eggs. But in this case, your fish might be impacted by a blockage in the intestines. Hopefully it will pass... If not, you can use Epsom salt for a short term bath and see if that helps. It kinda acts like a laxative for fish.

It can also be some type of internal infection that's causing some sort of bloating. If the fish takes a turn for the worse, you can try an antibiotic.


----------



## Piranha Pat (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey thanks alot ill try the epsom salt!


----------

